# MUST-READ!  Tons of info on the Revolution!!



## Linkerator (May 18, 2005)

OK, so here are the rules...

You are supposed to post a picture that beats the picture before it. Say if I posted the PSP, and then somebody posted the DS after it. Remember, no profanity, inapropriate language or anything that isn't allowed on the forums!

I think Bulerias will post the prizes or anything. And thanks to BOBisCOOL for thinking of the idea!


I will post the first pic:







PS: You can't post the same pic twice!!!


----------



## Mino (May 18, 2005)

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...essage.id=14602

Go there!!!!!!


----------



## Mino (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Bastoise99 (May 18, 2005)

This beats everyone:


----------



## Mino (May 18, 2005)

*has pwned everything yet again*


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 18, 2005)

nope..this one does:


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Mino (May 18, 2005)

Bumpage


----------



## ƒish (May 19, 2005)

*bookmarks*

i'll read that some day


----------



## Mino (May 20, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> *bookmarks*
> 
> i'll read that some day


 Finally  >_>


----------



## UltraByte (May 20, 2005)

Holy... *dies*


----------



## ƒish (May 21, 2005)

i read it! its awsome


----------



## ƒish (May 22, 2005)

i win


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2005)




----------



## Mino (May 22, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> i read it! its awsome


 Yep, I just hope this guy is telling the truth...  >_>


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 23, 2005)




----------



## ƒish (May 23, 2005)

chomp chomp


----------



## Linkerator (May 23, 2005)

Sharks> Small ferocious fish.


----------



## ƒish (May 23, 2005)

Owned.

this beats everything     

oh... and nice shark by the way    			 invisible ones are cool


----------



## Mino (May 23, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (May 24, 2005)

that doesn't beat anything.....


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Mino (May 24, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> that doesn't beat anything.....


 Um, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, don't judge him.


----------



## Mino (May 24, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

>


 Is that an oil spill?

OK...?


----------



## Linkerator (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (May 24, 2005)

And an oil spill means dead fish.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Mino (May 25, 2005)

Double-pwnage.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 25, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Double-pwnage.


 http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y82/zeldafreak104/ZF104_]
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v307/Pikmin042/AC1983fan_S_sig.jpg


----------



## Mino (May 25, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're not supposed to reuse pictures...  >_>


----------



## ac1983fan (May 28, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (May 28, 2005)




----------



## ac1983fan (May 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

>


 *cowers in fear*


----------



## picklewarrior098 (May 29, 2005)

muahahah beat that!


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 31, 2005)

MR.MAYO said:
			
		

> muahahah beat that!


 **WARNING**
I AM NOT POSTING THE PICTURE BECAUSE IT IS FROM HAPPY TREE FRIENDS!


Here


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Bastoise99 (May 31, 2005)




----------



## picklewarrior098 (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Bulerias (May 31, 2005)

This will PWN all of your pics! -


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 31, 2005)

Yes it wioll


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Bastoise99 (May 31, 2005)

still doesn't beat shigeki


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 31, 2005)

This does.














If that doesn't beat him then you are mad.


----------



## Bastoise99 (May 31, 2005)

Well...that would kill shigeki...literally


----------



## UltraByte (May 31, 2005)

*insert random laugh here*


----------



## RUBYRED (Jun 2, 2005)

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/Rvndarkness/KirbyWeathers.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## RUBYRED (Jun 2, 2005)

Oops.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## Mino (Jun 2, 2005)

Pwned.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## UltraByte (Jun 3, 2005)

Pwned.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## UltraByte (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2005)

More pwnage.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 6, 2005)

you just can't beat that  :no:


----------



## Mino (Jun 6, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> you just can't beat that  :no:


 Actually, those drawings aren't that great.  Also, I think you need to read the rules again, too.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM!, I said before to read the rules.  One picture only.  *ONE*.

--------------------


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY (Jun 15, 2005)




----------

